# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  معلومات قيمة

## أمجاد الشموخ

1.  سمي يوم الجمعة بهذا الاسم لاجتماع الناس في الصلاة، وهو اليوم الذي جُمع  فيه الخلق وكمل، وهو اليوم الذي يجمع الله فيه الأولين والآخرين للحساب  والجزاء.

2.توفي الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم وعمره ثلاثة وستون عاماً، وتوفي  أبو بكر الصديق وعمره ثلاثة وستون عاماً، وتوفي عمر بن الخطاب وعمره ثلاثة  وستون عاماً، وتوفي علي بن أبي طالب وعمره ثلاثة وستون عاماً أيضاً رضي  الله عنهم.


3. اشتهر المعتصم العباسي باسم)المثمن( لأن الرقم 8 لعب دوراً هاماً في  حياته، فهو ثامن الخلفاء العباسيين، ودامت خلافته ثماني سنوات،وثمانية  شهور، وشهد عهده ثماني فتوحات عسكرية، وترك من الأولاد 8 أولاد، 8 بنات،  وكانت ولادته عام 108هـ في الشهر الثامن من السنة (شعبان) وتوفي وله من  العمر 48 سنة.


4. الصحابي الجليل حسان بن ثابت شاعر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عاش 120 عاماً وعاش جد أبيه 120 عاماً.

5. بلدة أوغندة هي البلد الوحيدة التي لا يتغير فيها موعد الإفطار في شهر  رمضان صيفاً وشتاء… بسبب موقعها على خط الاستواء حيث يتساوى طول الليل  والنهار على مدار السنة دون تغير يذكر.

6. تزوجت السيدة أسماء بنت عميس رضي الله عنها بخليفتين من خلفاء رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم: فقد تزوجت من أبي بكر الصديق بعد وفاة زوجها الأول  (جعفر بن أبي طالب) ثم تزوجت من علي بعد وفاة الصديق … رضي الله عنها فقد  تزوجت خليفتين.


7. كلمة دكتور كلمة لاتينية ومعناها مهندس أو معلم، وأول جامعة منحت هذا  اللقب هي جامعة بولونية إيطالية حيث منحت لقب دكتور لخريج في القانون.
8. أول ذنب عُصي الله به في السماء هو الحسد (يوم حسد إبليس آدم) وهو أيضاً  أول ذنب عُصي الله به في الأرض (يوم حسد ابن آدم أخاه فقتله).

9. الحجر الأسود ليس أسود اللون أصلاً لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث  الصحيح "نزل الحجر الأسود من الجنة أشد بياضاً من اللبن فسودته خطايا ابن  آدم".صحيح الترمذي 695.


10. البهائم والحيوانات لها ذيول لتواري بها عورتها، ولم يحدث أبداً في  عالم الحيوان بما فيه الطيور أن حيواناً قص من ذيله ليبدي ما ووري تحته  بحجة الحضارة والمدنية والتقدم والموضة كما تفعل بعض نساء هذا العصر … ولا  حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

11. قراقوش شخصية حقيقية وليست خيالية كما يظن البعض، فقد كان وزيراً في  مصر في عهد صلاح الدين الأيوبي واشتهر بالصرامة واسمه بهاء الدين الأسري،  وكان وزيراً عادلاً فحنق عليه الصليبيون واستهزءوا به، ثم توارث العوام هذا  الاستهزاء عن جهل منهم حتى أصبح مثلاً يضرب للظلم على عكس الصحيح.

13. هناك 4 رجال رزق كل منهم 100 ولد وهم: أنس بن مالك – عبد الله بن عمرو الليثي- خليفة السعدي- جعفر بن سليمان الهاشمي.

14. سميت بلاد الشام بهذا الاسم نسبة إلى سام بن نوح عليه السلام حيث استقر  بهذه المنطقة، وأطلق عليها بلاد سام باللغة السريانية، وفي اللغة العربية  تنطق السين السريانية شيناً.


15. لأوراق الطماطم خاصية عجيبة في طرد البعوض، إذ يكفي وضعها في غرفة ما  ليهرب البعوض منها، وكذا بقية الحشرات، كما أن آلام لدغ الحشرات والتهاب  المفاصل تزول بسهولة بإذن الله بدلك مكان اللدغ بأوراق الطماطم.

16. أشبه الناس برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خمسة رجال هم: جعفر بن أبي  طالب (ابن عم رسول الله) وأبو سفيان بن الحارث ابن عبد المطلب (ابن عم  الرسول وأخوه من الرضاعة) وقثم بن العباس (ابن عم الرسول) والسائب بن عبيد  بن عبد مناف (جد الشافعي) والحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب وهو أشد الخمسة شبها  برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.

17. أطلق على الصحابي الجليل جندب بن جنادة اسم (أبو ذر) لأنه كان إذا لقي في طريقه ذراً حملها ورفعها عن الطريق.

18. عدد الذين حملوا اسم "محمد" قبل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 8 أشخاص وقد أدرك أحدهم الإسلام فأسلم وهو محمد بن سلمة.

19. تسمى القصص الأسطورية وغير المعقولة والتي يصعب تصديقها تسمى (قصص  خرافية) وذلك نسبة إلى رجل اسمه خرافة من بني عذرة أدعى أن الجن خطفته وبقي  عندهم فترة من الزمن ثم عاد إلى قومه يروي لهم مغامراته مع الجن وكان يصعب  تصديقها لغرابتها وبعدها عن المع.


20. أكبر جزء من فيتامينات الفاكهة يوجد في قشرها، ولذلك ينبغي أن نأكلها بقشرها كلما استطعنا ذلك.

21. ليست جهنم –أعاذنا الله منها- حمراء كما يعتقد البعض بل هي سوداء، لأن  الله أوقد عليها ألف سنة حتى احمرت، ثم أوقد عليها ألف سنة حتى ابيضت، ثم  أوقد عليها ألف سنة حتى اسودت، فهي سوداء كقطع الليل المظلم لا يضيء  لهيبها.


22. الوحيد الذي أقسم الله بحياته في القرآن الكريم هو نبينا محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم، قال الله تعالى: (لَعَمْرُكَ إِنَّهُمْ لَفِي سَكْرَتِهِمْ  يَعْمَهُونَ ) [الحجر :72]. يقول ابن عباس: ما خلق الله وما ذرأ وما برأ  نفساً أكرم على الله من محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وما سمعت الله أقسم بحياة  أحد غيره.


23. هناك صحابيان عاش كل واحد منهما 60 سنة في الجاهلية، 60 سنة في الإسلام  وماتا بالمدينة عام 54هـ وهما حكيم بن حزام وحسان بن ثابت.

24. هناك 4 لم تحمل بهم أنثى وهم: آدم – حواء – كبش فداء إسماعيل – وناقة صالح (حيث خرجت من الصخرة).

25. كثير من الصحابة- رضي الله عنهم- كُفت أبصارهم في أواخر حياتهم ومنهم  عبد الله بن عباس، وكعب بن مالك، وعبد الله بن عمرو، وسعد بن أبي وقاص،  وغيرهم، وقد قيل لسعد بن أبي وقاص: لم لا تسأل ربك أن يعيد إليك بصرك وأنت  مستجاب الدعاء؟ قال: بلغني أن الله تعالى قال في الحديث القدسي "من أفقدته  حبيبتيه (عينيه) وصبر فله الجنة".

26. أول من اغتاب هو إبليس حيث اغتاب آدم بقوله: (وَخَلَقْتَهُ مِن طِينٍ ) قاله على سبيل التعيير.

27. أول امرأة خصفت، وثقبت أذنيها، ولبست القرط (الحلق)، هي: هاجر أم  إسماعيل عليه السلام، حيث أكرم سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام هاجر فشق ذلك على  سارة فقالت تصنع بأمتي هذا؟ فحلفت لتقطعن منها 3 أطراف. فخاف إبراهيم أن  تمثل بها… فقال لسارة: ألا أدلك على ما تبرين به يمينك؟ تخصفينها وتثقبين  أذنيها فكانت هاجر أول من خصفت وثقبت أذنيها فجعلت فيها قرطين … فقالت  سارة: ما أرى هذا زادها إلا حسناً وجمالاً.


28. من التفاسير المعروفة تفسير "الجلالين" ولكن غير المعروف أن إمامين  جليلين قد ألفا ذلك التفسير الذي يحمل اسمهما (جلال المحلي – جلال السيوطي)  دون أن يجلسا مع بعضهما للتشاور وأخذ الرأي، بل ودون أن يضعا خطة لتأليفه،  والذي حدث أن أولهما وهو الجلال المحلي كتب تفسيره من أول سورة الكهف إلى  آخر القرآن، ولم يكمله حيث وافاه الأجل، فجاء إلى تلميذه جلال السيوطي في  المنام وقال له: اكمل التفسير يا جلال، فقال السيوطي: أي تفسير، قال: تفسير  القرآن بدأته من سورة الكهف إلى آخر القرآن، فقال له السيوطي: وهل يجوز أن  أشاركك في تأليفه، فقال له جلال المحلي في المنام: لقد اخترتك لأمانتك  وحسن عبادتك وحبك لي، فقال السيوطي في المنام: سأفعل إن شاء الله. وهكذا تم  تفسير الجلالين للسيوطي والمحلي (ذكره السيوطي في حسن المحاضرة).


29. هناك فرق بين (استطاع (و(اسطاع (فكلمة (استطاع) تقال للأمر الذي يبذل  فيه جهداً أكبر، أما (اسطاع( فتقال للأمر الذي فيه جهد أقل، وقد اجتمعت  الكلمتان في آية من سورة الكهف(فَمَا اسْطَاعُوا أَن يَظْهَرُوهُ وَمَا  اسْتَطَاعُوا لَهُ نَقْباً.

30. أثبتت الأبحاث العلمية أن تناول الإنسان للجزر بأنواعه الطازج أو  المطبوخ أو العصير يمنع الإصابة –بإذن الله- من السرطان بنسبة تزيد عن 50%  إذا تناوله بصورة منظمة وبكميات معتدلة.

31. يقولون خطأ: رأيت الوحش فاختفيت. والصواب أن تقول: رأيت الوحش  فاستخفيت. قال تعالى: (يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَلاَ يَسْتَخْفُونَ  مِنَ اللّهِ وَهُوَ مَعَهُمْ ) إنما الاختفاء: الاستخراج.


32. أول من كسا الكعبة المشرفة بكساء من حرير هو تُبع، وهو ملك عربي يمني  ثم جرت العادة على إكسائها كل عام بكساء حريري تكتب عليه آيات قرآنية  بالذهب والفضة.

33. يستعمل اللون الأحمر في الإشارات ويستعمل للإنذار ولا يستعمل الأخضر أو  الأصفر أو غيرهما، وذلك لأن للألوان المختلفة أمواجاً مختلفة في الطول …  وطول أمواج اللون الأحمر أطول من بقية الألوان، فلذا يمكن رؤيته من مسافات  بعيدة، ومن ثم يمكن التوقف وأخذ الحذر.

34. أخر من توفى من المهاجرين في المدينة هو سعد بن أبي وقاص، وكانت وفاته عام 54هـ.


35. أول من أطلق اسم الشرطة على الجهاز الأمني هو الخليفة الأموي عبد الملك  بن مروان، حيث تم في عهده إنشاء الجهاز الأمني (الشرطة) لأول مرة في نظام  الدولة العربية الإسلامية، وقد تقرر تمييز رجال الأمن عن عامة الناس بوضع  علامة خاصة من شريط من القماش فوق ثوب رجل الأمن (ومن ثم تمت تسميتهم برجال  الشرطة لوجود هذه الشرط القماش).


36. آخر آية نزلت من القرآن الكريم قوله تعالى: (وَاتَّقُواْ يَوْماً  تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللّهِ ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَّا كَسَبَتْ  وَهُمْ لاَ يُظْلَمُونَ) [البقرة: 281]، وتوفي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  بعدها بتسع ليال فقط.

37. لقب الصحابي الجليل عبد الله بن عبد نهم المزني بذي البجادين، وقد لقبه  بذلك اللقب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وذلك لأن قومه جردوه من كل ما  يملك حتى ثيابه، فلم يبقوا عليه إلا بجاداً ( وهو الكساء الغليظ- كيس غليظ)  - فخرج مهاجراً إلى الله ورسوله فلما دنا من المدينة شق بجاده نصفين فأتزر  بنصف وارتدى النصف الآخر ثم أقبل على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال  له: صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أنت ذو البجادين" … وقد توفي رضي الله عنه أثناء  عودة المسلمين من تبوك
 فنزل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حفرته وقال:  (اللهم إني أمسيت عنه راضياً فارض عنه).


38. أثبتت البحوث العلمية للأطباء في اليابان أن الومضات الضوئية المنبعثة  من الفيديو والتلفاز تسبب نوعاً من نادراً من الصرع وان الأطفال هم الأكثر  عرضة للإصابة بهذا المرض.


39. دموع التماسيح التي يضرب بها المثل هي في الحقيقة ليست دموعاً، حيث أن  عيون التماسيح ليس بها غدد دمعية كالأسماك، وأن ما نراه على عيونها ونظنه  دموعاً ما هي إلا بقايا الماء الذي تعيش فيه فهي- إذن- دموع خداع زائفة،  ولذا يضرب به المثل في الخداع والزيف.


40. هناك فرق كبير بين النوم ليلاً والنوم نهاراً، حيث تنال أعضاء الجسم  بالليل من الراحة أضعاف ما تناله خلال النوم نهاراً، لكثرة ما فيه من ضوء  وضوضاء وصخب وكلها مؤثرات شديدة على الجهاز العصبي، وقد اكتشف العلماء  حديثاً أن الغدد الضوئية في الدماغ تقوم بإفراز مادة تسمى "الميلانونين"  تؤثر تأثيراً بالغاً ومباشراً في عملية النوم وأن الظلام يزيد من إفراز هذه  المادة بعكس الضوء، وصدق الله العظيم القائل: (وَجَعَلْنَا اللَّيْلَ  لِبَاساً ).

41. تعيش الذبابة 40 يوماً، والبعوضة 3 أيام، والبرغوث 5 أيام، وهذا من رحمة الله بنا.

42. شرب الشاي بعد الطعام مباشرة يعد خطأ كبيراً حيث يحول دون امتصاص الجسم  لعنصر الحديد، ولذا ينصح الأطباء بشرب الشاي بعد ساعتين على الأقل من  الأكل.


43. الصندوق الأسود) والذي كثيراً ما نسمع عن بدء البحث عنه عقب الإعلان عن  وقوع كارثة جوية لإحدى الطائرات لمعرفة أسباب الحادث، هذا الصندوق الأسود  ليس أسود اللون كما يظن البعض، ولكن لونه برتقالي حتى يسهل العثور عليه وسط  حطام الطائرة أو في أعماق المحيطات، والسبب في تسميته بالصندوق الأسود  يرجع لارتباطه دائماً بالكوارث والمصائب الجوية .

44. هناك فرق بين كلمة (اقعد) و (اجلس)، فكلمة اقعد تقال للواقف وكلمة اجلس تقال للنائم.

45. استمرت خلافة أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه عامين وثلاثة أشهر وبضعة  أيام (من 11 :13هـ). واستمرت خلافة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه عشر سنين  وستة أشهر ونصف (من 13: 23هـ) واستمرت خلافة عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه 12  سنة إلا بضعة أيام (من 23 : 25هـ). استمرت خلافة علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله  عنه 4 سنين و9 أشهر وبضعة أيام (من 35 : 40). استمرت خلافة عمر بن عبد  العزيز رضي الله عنه سنتين وخمسة أشهر وخمسة أيام من (99: 101هـ).

46. هل تعلم لماذا يقول لك طبيب العيون إذا كان نظرك قوياً إن نظرك 6 على 6  بالذات ولماذا لا يقول إن نظرك 10 على عشرة أو 100 على 100، والسبب في ذلك  أن العين الصحيحة هي التي ترى بوضوح الأرقام والإشارات المستعملة لفحص قوة  العين من على بعد ستة أمتار فالرقم في البسط يمثل قوة العين فمثلاً 4 على 6  يعني أن ما يراه الصحيح من بعد 6 أمتار تراه أنت على يعد 4 أمتار وهكذا.

47. سمي شهر المحرم بذلك الاسم لأن العرب حرموا فيه القتال. وسمي صفر بهذا  الاسم لأن العرب كانوا يغيرون على البلاد فيه فيتركونها صفراً خراباً. وسمي  شهر ربيع الأول والثاني بهذا الاسم لأن الأرض كانت تفيض بالخصب في هذين  الشهرين. وسمي شهر جمادى الأولى والآخرة بهذا الاسم لأن الماء كان يجمد من  شدة البرد فيها. وسمي شهر رجب بهذا الاسم لأن العرب كانوا يرجبون فيه الشجر  ويشذبون فروعه. وسمي شهر شعبان بهذا الاسم لأن العرب كانوا يتشعيون فيه  ويفترقون في كل ناحية للإغارة. وسمي شهر رمضان بهذا الاسم لأن الأرض كانت  ترمض من شدة الحر. وسمي شهر شوال بهذا الاسم لأن النياق كانت تشول فيه  بأذنابها. وسمي شهر ذو القعدة بهذا الاسم لأن العرب كانت تقعد فيه عن  القتال. وسمي شهر ذو الحجة بهذا الاسم لأن العرب كانت تخرج فيه لحج بيت  الله الحرام.

48. معظم الناس يردون على "صباح الخير" "صباح النور" وهذه التحية هي التحية  المجوسية، حيث يعتقد المجوس بقوتين للخير والشر، يمثلها النور والظلمة،  وهما يتنازعان السيطرة على العالم، فكان من المعقول أن يحيي المجوس بعضهم  بعضاً بقولهم "صباح الخير" "صباح النور " (باختصار من معجم المناهي اللفظية  لبكر أبو زيد).

49. يقولون خطأ: تسميع النصوص. والصواب إسماع النصوص ويقولون خطأ: اعتذر  الأستاذ عن الحضور اليوم. والصواب: اعتذر الأستاذ عن عدم الحضور اليوم، لأن  عدم الحضور هو المعتذر عنه وليس الحضور. ويقولون خطأ: لا تحق العبادة سوى  لله. والصواب أن تقول: لا تحق العبادة لسوى الله ، لأن سوى ملازمة للإضافة،  فلا يفصل بينها وبين ما أضيفت إليه من حرف جر.

50. ورد عن الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قوله من دعا لأخيه بظهر الغيب قال الملك الموكـّـل به: آمين ولك بمثله). فلا تنسانا من دعائك

----------


## محمد العزام

بالفعل استمتعت بقراءة هالمعلومات 
قيمة جدا 

واشكرك امجاد من كل قلبي على الفائدة الممتعة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*في شي اول مره اسمع فيه

روعه امجاد يسلمو خيو ::
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

معلومة قيمة جداً اتمنى الفائدة للجميع 
مشكور على الباقة الجميلة 
اختيار موفق

----------


## بسمه

صراحة معظطها اول مره بقراها 
مشكور " أمجاد "

----------


## shams spring

*معلومات رائعة ومفيدة .~.~ امجاد ~.~ 
استمتعت بقرائتها كثيرا 
اشكرك ^_^*

----------

